# Cunnilingus-centered sex



## billgour (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi. On these boards ( and elsewhere), I noticed most people seem to regard oral sex as "foreplay" for the main event, namely penis-in-vagina sex. However, in my relationship with my wife, that is reversed. I start off with intercourse, then I go down on my wife for the remainder of the sexual encounter. In this way, cunnilingus is the "main event," while coitus is only the appetizer. Does anyone else do this in bed? Does making intercourse only an "appetizer" for some other activity lead to better sex?


----------



## Vanquish (Nov 10, 2011)

That's how it is for us also, but I think that's only because oral is the only way I can make her cum. After she cums I go into her and quickly finish.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Interesting...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

cunnilingus is an art form and I am an artist!! My W hugely appreciates art!


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

Love, love-LOVE going down on my wife. For her the main event is IC but I don't mind doing that for her. Since we switched over to polyurethane condoms we use coconut oil for lube so now I can go down on her before during and after.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

Stonewall said:


> cunnilingus is an art form and I am an artist!! My W hugely appreciates art!


:lol: :lol: Smart woman!


----------



## LonelyNLost (Dec 11, 2010)

Oral sex is usually good foreplay because it gets the engine oiled, so to speak. So if you start with intercourse, and she isn't properly turned on, then chances are she's not going to orgasm. Oral afterwards is to make sure she gets hers. I think that's fairly common. And it even makes sense to do some intercourse, then stop and make her cum orally, then finish with intercourse.


----------



## I'mAllIn (Oct 20, 2011)

Does it have to be one way or the other? The Man likes to switch things up, he hates commitment


----------



## one_strange_otter (Aug 26, 2008)

When we do have sex, it's some light touching, then me kissing on her body down to the oral sex which is done to completion, then oral on me for a minute or two if she feels like it, then intercourse. Then clean up. lol


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

We do that sometimes, but not on me, on him.

I truly don't enjoy him down there. lol.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

I nearly always took care of my wife's needs first through oral. Not sure I'd call it "Cunnilingus-centered sex" - but I guess it wasn't too far off sometimes.


----------



## Parrot_head (Sep 28, 2011)

Sometimes when the mood is right , I go crazy on her that way ..like a puppy to puppy chow..


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Sometimes my husband surprises me with oral and no sex. I love it!


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

I most often give my wife oral to completion. I LOVE giving her oral!!! She always has intense orgasms that way and I think I am pretty good at it also. After that, we usually have IC and she has another one. There has been the rare occasion that I have gone before her, so I will finish her off with oral.


----------

